# [SOLVED] CoH Gold Edition Install Issues



## Kinetix7 (Feb 25, 2009)

I've been trying to install Company of Heroes Gold Edition for a while now. The install always goes on fine and then gets stuck. I've tried it 3 times, and for each time it either hasn't moved past 13%, 16%, or 5%. It seems to stop at a different place each time. I'm running Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit. Is it just extremely slow, or what?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: CoH Gold Edition Install Issues*

Hello.

It could possibly be an issue with either Windows 7 or your anti-virus software.

Disable the anti-virus if possible and see if you can't set the installer to Compatibility Mode.


----------



## Kinetix7 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: CoH Gold Edition Install Issues*

I installed it on another computer and transferred the files over via a thumb drive along with a copy of the reg files. Apparently my DVD drive fails at life, or something. Works fine now.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Glad to hear the issue was fixed. Enjoy the game!


----------

